# Free photo editing software



## sailor86 (Feb 18, 2009)

Although Gimp seems like a very versatile software, the support is terrible. A good deal of the time I cannot connect with the website. So I'm seeking out an alternative free software package that includes layering. Does Paint.Net fit the bill?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Paint.net does but I found gimp easier to use.


----------



## sailor86 (Feb 18, 2009)

But I have a hard time accessing their website for support. Perhaps you can help me. I was following the directions on removing background. I outlined the image, created the "crawling ants", hit Delete like instructed but instead of deleting the background, it deleted the object. What did I do wrong?


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

In all image manipulation software the area within the "crawling ants" is what is selected therefore is what is affected if you hit delete - or apply any other effect/command.

To delete the background you can do what you have done which is to select the image, then go to "Selection" menu and choose "Inverse" or "Invert selection" (I no longer have GIMP on my current comp so am trying to remember command names used - I use Photoshop and some are named differently but do the same thing :grin

This will then make the background be the area selected - you should see the "crawling ants" move to be surrounding the background - then just hit Delete and the background will disappear.


----------

